# Another new member



## Taylor's Dad (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi all. I'm Eric and Taylor is my 4 year old Himalayan. She's kind of a cream color with grey tips and blue eyes. She currently has a health problem, which I asked about in the Health section. We live in central Indiana. I don't know a whole lot about cats in general so I'll probably be here mostly to ask questions and such. Thanks for letting me become a part of your community.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! And good luck with Taylor.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and hello! Hugs, purrs and prayers being sent.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome! We'll be sending healing thoughts and prayers to Taylor.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Eric and Taylor. I hope you'll find the information that you need.







Taylor!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Eric. I hope Taylor gets better & you find some answers here


----------

